# Where to buy blade-trainers?



## Twist (Nov 21, 2006)

I want to buy some aluminium trainers of different philippine weapons - barong, pinuti, golok, panabas, talibong, kampilan, ... and am looking for someone who makes them at reasonable prices.

Any help is welcome (I would favor a European contact 'cause of the shipping costs, but every help is welcome.)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

I use aluminum trainers by Bill Bednarick.  They are absolutely fantastic and at an affordable price compared to others.  Here is a link where he disucsses his trainers.

http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=820


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.fcamelbourne.com/supplies.html

Here's an example of some of my work, although I'm "semi-retired" from making them. I'm only doing them for my students as i don't have enough time in the day right now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2006)

Arnisadyz those are some very nice trainers!


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.keenedgeknives.com/  Maybe they can help???


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 22, 2006)

Drac said:


> http://www.keenedgeknives.com/ Maybe they can help???


 

Hey Drac,

Knowing you use your teeth  and not so worried about a blade like us mortals  , am I missing the pricing page? Or do I have to contact them for prices? I saw the discount for amount of money, but was just curious about blade costs.

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is Bill Bednarick's website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.combativecustoms.com/


----------



## Halls (Dec 27, 2006)

Edges2.com has the best trainers by far.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

Halls said:


> Edges2.com has the best trainers by far.


 
They have good trainers and I enjoy several that I have from them.  However Bill's trainers are of the same high quality but at a better price.


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hey Drac,
> 
> Knowing you use your teeth  and not so worried about a blade like us mortals


 
For one who has not lived even a single lifetime you're a wise man...I use a balde when I do not wish to broadcast my presence..


----------



## Halls (Dec 27, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> They have good trainers and I enjoy several that I have from them.  However Bill's trainers are of the same high quality but at a better price.



I'll have to check them out


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> For one who has not lived even a single lifetime you're a wise man...I use a balde when I do not wish to broadcast my presence..



Ah but the sould could be old and knowledgeable if one chooses to listen. I just wish I had listened more often earlier in life.


----------

